# The Shackleton - April 2016



## Luise (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks to the tip off on this one. Furthest place travelled so far, & well worth the drive.
My take on the Shackleton.
Never thought id ever walk on a wing of a plane, nor sitting in the cockpit for a spot of lunch spectating the mini airplanes being flown on the next field.
Access was comical, I simply cannot climb. Soon as my feet leave the ground my fear of heights sets in.
So I'm there doing the splits, one leg on the wing, one leg trying to reach the roof - If anyone had seen me, it would of made good viewing  Getting down was just as bad.
Loved this place,


----------



## tazong (Apr 28, 2016)

awesome - your best set yet


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 28, 2016)

Glad you decided to go for it.nice set luise.you got some crackers in there


----------



## Chris1990 (Apr 28, 2016)

That plane is insane! Incredible pictures!


----------



## thorfrun (Apr 28, 2016)

great set of pictures, thoroughly enjoyed that


----------



## jsp77 (Apr 28, 2016)

You have captured this really well Luise, thanks


----------



## HughieD (Apr 29, 2016)

Cracker that! Can't beat a bit of Shakleton action! Great set...


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 29, 2016)

Superb photography.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## King Al (Apr 30, 2016)

Great pics Luise! Love seeing this poor old bird


----------



## degenerate (May 1, 2016)

Nice, that is one bad-ass plane.


----------



## Vertigo Rod (May 1, 2016)

Superb! Loved these photos - great stuff


----------



## timfountain (May 6, 2016)

Ah yes, the Shackleton. Once described as 100,000 rivets flying in close formation....


----------



## Bones out (May 6, 2016)

That's really nicely done indeed.


----------



## smiler (May 6, 2016)

I enjoyed your take on it Luise especially your description of getting in, Thanks


----------



## HKPK214 (May 7, 2016)

Awesome! Would love to find out where this was one day...need to do a bit of digging methinks


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

What an adventure, and a cracking set of photos Lucie. Thanks for sharing


----------

